# Sheridan for the weekend



## jefull77 (Jul 5, 2007)

Headed to splashway this weekend, taking the trailer, the kids are very very anxious!! Any advice good or bad?


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Were flip flops when walking across the concrete and bridge. I still have blisters.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Mat for in front of the trailer. We got a lot of sand/gravel tracked in.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Make sure to take some fishing poles. Check at the deer feeder in the pasture behind the park some nice deer come to it.


----------



## Reconspacediver (Oct 2, 2012)

Id like to rent an RV and take my boys out there one day. Post some pictures if you dont mind.


----------



## jefull77 (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks for the info fellas!! I'll do my best on the pics


----------



## glampers (May 29, 2013)

great place. add them on facebook, they are always posting good discounts from there facebook page. have fun


----------



## jefull77 (Jul 5, 2007)

Oh yes, did that and became a member of the ray club for discounted tickets online!!


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

We have season passes.


----------



## onyourlimit (Jun 30, 2006)

So how was the trip? I'm looking to squeeze in one more trip somewhere before the kids go back to school.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

I live in Richmond and took my kids there many times when they were young. The big ride was always closed for repair, but we had good times. Enjoy!


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

We were there last week Thursday, Friday, and Saturday. Great activities for the kids in the evenings. We brought the bikes and road to the park entrance each day. They have really came along way the past couple of years.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Headed there tomorrow for 3 days.


----------



## jefull77 (Jul 5, 2007)

Sorry for the delay but we had a great time! Big park with a good sized lazy river and alot to do for the kids.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Anyone going to be out there this coming weekend? First time we've been able to get out there this summer.


----------

